# Are mushroom spores legal in the US?



## clemson357 (Mar 12, 2009)

No bullshit, whats the truth?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 12, 2009)

Spores are 100% legal. The process becomes 100% illegal after they finish the inoculation phase and begin to fruit.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 12, 2009)

does a fungus fruit?


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah you can have spores, but you can't use them to cultivate shrooms, unfortunatly.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 12, 2009)

Never done Shrooms.  Is it worth it?


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 12, 2009)

Your stomach hurts a little at first because they are mildly posionous, but the trip is a good 5 hours of fun. I like the body high, tripping is unlike any other drug as far as intensity.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 12, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Never done Shrooms.  Is it worth it?



_I heard it is awesome. I would like to try it once. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Never done Shrooms.  Is it worth it?



x100,000,000,000,000.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't like paranoia.  Weed = sitting in a corner doing nothing but wondering what others are thinking about me.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 13, 2009)

i wonder what percentage of IronMag does drugs lol


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't like paranoia.  Weed = sitting in a corner doing nothing but wondering what others are thinking about me.



Weed = me sitting on couch with friends laughing at everything. EVERYTHING.

Weird cause i've never cared what people think about me when i'm stoned.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> i wonder what percentage of IronMag does drugs lol



/Drinks and smokes pot, but no cigs.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 13, 2009)

I said no.
Technically Kelju is right.
But what else are you going to do with shroom spores?....

I have tripped shrooms 4 times and I feel it is a necessary experience for everyone to have.

The world would be a much better place.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Weed = me sitting on couch with friends laughing at everything. EVERYTHING.
> 
> Weird cause i've never cared what people think about me when i'm stoned.



I dunno.  I have heard a few people who get the paranoia from weed.  Every single experience has been the same.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno.  I have heard a few people who get the paranoia from weed.  Every single experience has been the same.



Interesting, i've yet to have that happen.

Does it happen when you first use the drug, or after a long span of time?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2009)

As soon as the high hits.  I become introverted and paranoid.

  Every time I used it.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> As soon as the high hits.  I become introverted and paranoid.
> 
> Every time I used it.



Oh, that sucks bro.

I'm just really chill and happy.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 13, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> As soon as the high hits.  I become introverted and paranoid.
> 
> Every time I used it.



Well you know its all a mental thing.
Just learn to tell yourself to calm down and that no matter how you feel, the outside world is still exactly the same as it was 5 minutes before you got high.
And just be a man.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow.... you are a genius.... I never thought of it that way. 

Let me try and go man up.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 13, 2009)

Settle down. No reason to get upset I wasn't calling you out.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll call him and his insecurities out!


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

EVERYBODY!

Let's all just sit down and smoke a blunt.

Yeaaaah Mon, feels good.


Rastaaaaaaa.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2009)

I am currently growing 3 strains of psyliciban cubensis muschrooms. I am in the inoculation phase now. 

It is a pain in the ass, and a lot of work for small yields, so you have to be a lover of shrooms to put this much time into it. 


I have tripped 100s of times, and I have never had a "bad trip". Much of the information out there is biased, tainted, or down right ignorant.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 13, 2009)

Drugs are baaaaaad kids if any of you stumble upon these things.....immediately let me know.  Send them directly to me so that I can dispose of them in the appropriate manner as I have been schooled in the arts of the Shaman and Witch Doctors on these things.....

Oh yeah I think the whole bad trip thing is a myth, I've had partial episodes during a trip that were kind of nightmarish but never one lasting the entire trip, I mean there are so many shifts as you trip that go through a whole spectrum of emotions, in fact one time I taught my self how to strum each emotion-note to get a sort of mental chord happy feelings were like sharps and sads were flats I was arranging whole orchestras of emotions while staring at the quivering fibers in the carpet....


----------



## natural^ (Mar 13, 2009)

maniclion said:


> in fact one time I taught my self how to strum each emotion-note to get a sort of mental chord happy feelings were like sharps and sads were flats I was arranging whole orchestras of emotions while staring at the quivering fibers in the carpet....





Is it something that you have to stay indoors for? Like, you don't want to go in public because you'll create a scene. I only ask because my campus is loaded with the popo's.


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I hate being around people I don't know. But only if they are trying to talk to me or something. It's nothing you can't handle around others... depending on the dose you take.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 13, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Is it something that you have to stay indoors for? Like, you don't want to go in public because you'll create a scene. I only ask because my campus is loaded with the popo's.



I have done all scenarios. I have tripped in cow fields, at house parties, bar hopping, clubbing, playing disc golf, and at raves.

But hands down the best way to do it is alone in your comfort zone. I prefer to trip alone in my house or apartment. It is a real spiritual experience.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 13, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Is it something that you have to stay indoors for? Like, you don't want to go in public because you'll create a scene. I only ask because my campus is loaded with the popo's.


Your first few times I'd recommend it, my first acid trip I ended up back at Naval Base Pearl Harbor in the Galley trying to make the chicken leg on my plate stop moving and I kept feeling like the Officers and Chiefs at the other tables were staring at me even though I know they probably thought me and my friend were drunk cause thats how you basically look is stoned and drunk until you talk about the walls melting then you're in trouble......


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 14, 2009)

The first time I shroomed, I was sitting in my buddies shitter and the walls caught on fire.  It wasn't bad, though, it was cool.  Then, I went to his living room and laid down while they were watching Rush Hour 2.  The asians looked like vampires and their faces scrambled like Piston Honda when you hit him in Mike Tyson's Punchout.  Then, a green Yankee candle the size of a basketball consumed the room and everything was green.  I've done shrooms a few times, and while a few moments were scary, just having consciousness of the situation made the trip go back to good.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 14, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I am currently growing 3 strains of psyliciban cubensis muschrooms. I am in the inoculation phase now.
> 
> It is a pain in the ass, and a lot of work for small yields, so you have to be a lover of shrooms to put this much time into it.
> 
> ...




Do you usually grow them?  I thought you said before that you can find them where you are.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have only had the opportunity to do it twice.  I am really wanting to do it again so I am thinking about ordering some spores.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2009)

clemson357 said:


> Do you usually grow them?  I thought you said before that you can find them where you are.



Because the fields that produce are 80 miles from where I live. I am working 6 days a week, with one day off which is Sunday. I refuse to waste my day off driving to bumfuck nowhere Alabama just to see that they aren't producing that day. 

Growing my own insures that I will have them at least once a month, and I can pick them in the same room I trip in.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 14, 2009)

If I bought four syringes, how much would that produce?


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 14, 2009)

clemson357 said:


> If I bought four syringes, how much would that produce?


You can clone shrooms, but growing them in general is kind of difficult.
Here is a link that describes the process. 
http://http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mus02.htm


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 14, 2009)

How to Clone a Mushroom Cloning is a little less difficult of a process... My friend bought 10 syringes and plans to clone them until there a small house full growing.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2009)

natural^ said:


> Interesting, i've yet to have that happen.
> 
> Does it happen when you first use the drug, or after a long span of time?



i puffed tuff for years.. and never had an issue.  however a few years ago, i started getting paranoia.  now it happens all the time, so i dont do it anymore, and havent for a long time


----------



## maniclion (Mar 15, 2009)

Luckily the surfer dudes I know always have a source....


----------



## natural^ (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sooooo high lololololololool.

Shit stoned.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i puffed tuff for years.. and never had an issue.  however a few years ago, i started getting paranoia.  now it happens all the time, so i dont do it anymore, and havent for a long time



Im the opposite.
The first time I tripped was on an ass-load of LSD.
That was an extremely painful experience and gave me
anxiety/panic for a long time.

So when i do shrooms, i still get that feeling and its tough, but I just get through it, and the more I do it, the less it bothers me.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Im the opposite.
> The first time I tripped was on an ass-load of LSD.
> That was an extremely painful experience and gave me
> anxiety/panic for a long time.
> ...


My first time on Psychedelics was acid, a very potent blotter out here called Rainbow, a friend told me to tear the square into four pieces and take one every 5 minutes, I misheard him and thought he said take all four over a five minute spread because I had bought 4 planning to save some if I liked it.  I had the best time of my life and even had to deal with cops and at one point got thrown into the back of a pick-up truck with a christmas tree thrown on top, it was laughing at me the whole trip.  I really don't get very paranoid no matter how much I take, I guess I just have the right mind for these things.  I can get more paranoid without drugs especially on days after I have drank alot the night before....Maybe it's some kind of Paradoxical Syndrome or something but I feel very relaxed and care-free when tripping, I can even function pretty well if I am paying attention......

In fact I have tripped alone in dark rooms several times.  One time I listened to White Zombie and Black Sabbath over and over while drawing and writing in the dark........my other friends who had dosed with me but couldn't stand the darkroom went to a club but they kept making someone call the room I was in to check on me.  Me and a friend were the only two who were able to sit through the movie Dark City on shrooms, our other friends bailed not even 20 minutes in and went to a bar.  Alcohol can be your friend while tripping, if things start getting really weird a cold swig of booze usually snaps you out of it......


----------



## evanps (Mar 16, 2009)

clemson357 said:


> If I bought four syringes, how much would that produce?


 Much more than enough. A half syringe will produce more than you could want for yourself. If you know how to innoculate and do it right. PM for more..........I'm a little paranoid right now.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 16, 2009)

maniclion said:


> My first time on Psychedelics was acid, a very potent blotter out here called Rainbow, a friend told me to tear the square into four pieces and take one every 5 minutes, I misheard him and thought he said take all four over a five minute spread because I had bought 4 planning to save some if I liked it.  I had the best time of my life and even had to deal with cops and at one point got thrown into the back of a pick-up truck with a christmas tree thrown on top, it was laughing at me the whole trip.  I really don't get very paranoid no matter how much I take, I guess I just have the right mind for these things.  I can get more paranoid without drugs especially on days after I have drank alot the night before....Maybe it's some kind of Paradoxical Syndrome or something but I feel very relaxed and care-free when tripping, I can even function pretty well if I am paying attention......
> 
> In fact I have tripped alone in dark rooms several times.  One time I listened to White Zombie and Black Sabbath over and over while drawing and writing in the dark........my other friends who had dosed with me but couldn't stand the darkroom went to a club but they kept making someone call the room I was in to check on me.  Me and a friend were the only two who were able to sit through the movie Dark City on shrooms, our other friends bailed not even 20 minutes in and went to a bar.  Alcohol can be your friend while tripping, if things start getting really weird a cold swig of booze usually snaps you out of it......




Yea to each their own I guess.
See the last time I tripped shrooms, I tried takin down some beer at one point to even out a bit because It was very intense, but it just made me more anxious for some reason.

I have a friend who has tripped a tons of things, even DMT multiple times and he doesnt get afraid at all. But its all good.
I view them as a tool.


----------

